# Removing exhaust terminals



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

hello,

anyone knows if (and how) it's possible to unclip the exhaust terminals (tts), would like to put some ceramic sealant to help removing usual stains.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe here clips are more visibles..
Just pull?


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

i gave a quick try pushing and twisting clockwise and oppiste way around but they look pretty firm. there's an hole on the bottom of each terminal, i guess is a water drain but may be from there you can unlock the clips, i tried but no joy.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

tommyknocker said:


> i gave a quick try pushing and twisting clockwise and oppiste way around but they look pretty firm. there's an hole on the bottom of each terminal, i guess is a water drain but may be from there you can unlock the clips, i tried but no joy.


It works but a tough job. There are 4 sharp fins inside the tip that grab the exhaust, you have to use flat screw driver to flat them out a bit, and while doing that, somebody gonna pull the tip very hard to take it out, no twisting.

I did it on my own for 4 of them and that was the hardest pulling job in my life !!!!

The best part is : no worry to break anything


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks for the hint Audinut [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , i had the felling it was a rough job! So i gave a pass of Car Pro Cquartz DLUX without taking apart the silencers, not ideal but while pushing i saw the rear silencer moving a bit too much and got worried. good to know anyway how to do that.

i can tell that i can get rid of the soot with a simple pass of pressure water now, not perfect but certainly better that before.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I just had all 4 of my TTS tailpipes replaced FOC by Audi as they smeared them with some cleaning product when prep'ing the car for collection. Thanks to seeing this thread beforehand I was able to point out to them that they were pushed on - the manager thought they were part of the exhaust system, he went away to check and came back very sheepishly and had to admit I was right  . Anyway on the car now an very shiny. There are 2 different part number for the left and right, I've added some more photos below of the ones they removed...


----------

